# Help sizing cabinet doors and choosing hinges



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright guys, thank you for all the support when I first joined. I discussed building cabinets and am now up to my eyeballs in sawdust. It's going along real well! It's not perfect but honestly my strong point is hiding my mistakes. 

I have a bit of a roadblock in front of me. How do I calculate what size doors I need to build? LOL, I did say build! The opening that I am working with is 30 3/8" by 21" high. I want to build a pair of shaker style doors. This is a face frame cabinet. I am not sure how much of the face frame I want to reveal. Is there a general rule of thumb?? 

This also leads me to the question.. what hinges do I use? I saw a link to a 10 pack at home depot and cabinetman posted a link to a joint that has good deals on blum hinges. I do plan on using the 35mm hole type. 

Do I order hinges first? I don't totally understand the way they describe the way they fit if that makes sense. 

Thanks for all the encouragement folks, I am really enjoying the hell out of this project.

Evan :icon_smile:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a link, that may help you. 

http://www.rockler.com/articles/und...161cfb7cd-62A28990-1372-6771-F6DA77F379C57DBF :smile:


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I hadn't even considered doing flush doors.. hmm. Likely more precision than I can create at this point though. 

Thank you for the link. I am reading it now.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Now, what I find confusing is the term "overlay". Is this the distance the hinge side of the door overlaps the face frame?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

240sxguy said:


> Now, what I find confusing is the term "overlay". Is this the distance the hinge side of the door overlaps the face frame?


 
Yes Sir, you'r catchin' on quick. :laughing:


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I figured it out through process of elimination LOL.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

240sxguy said:


> I figured it out through process of elimination LOL.


When I first started trying to make panel doors and use the european hinges, I was about as lost as a $2 huntin dog. Finally gave up an ordered the panel door calculator from MLCS. 20 bucks for the download. Don't really need it but it shows how all the dimensions play together. Just enter in the opening size, amount of overlay and clearances you want and it coughs up all your stock dimensions for the rails, stiles and panels. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ing_accessories.html#raised_panel_calc_anchor


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are making face framed cabinets, I would suggest making the cabinets first, and then make the face frames. Or, from your wall measurements make the face frames first. The reason for this is that there is always conditions that will affect the layout that may be overlooked. 

If you determine what size faceframe you want, from that you can easily determine door sizes. With the size of the faceframe determined, and figuring out where the end or panel intersects the inside of the faceframe, you can decide what type of mounting plate you want, along with the type of hinge. This is why IMO making the cabinets and faceframe first will answer all the physical aspects before making doors and ordering hinges. If you have the cabinets ready for taking door measurements, they are right there in front of you, with no doubt as to layout.

Once laid out the way they go, with a fine line pencil, or apply masking tape to the frame just where your marks will be, put marks for the exact door layout you want, with the spacing for what will be showing between doors, the heights, and on the ends. Those marks will be your finished sizes. Don't forget to mark anywhere you need scribe amount, as that can affect where the location for the edge of a door.

You may have to order different sizes as the "overlay" amount for the hinges will be in inches. For frameless cabinets, figuring overlay amounts is much easier. What may be problematic is that kitchen cabinets take up a lot of room, so, if your measurements are right on, you could just do a take off from just the assembled face frames. They are easier to store than cabinets. This is really a dummy proof, fail safe way of figuring.










 









.​


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Cabinetman, I have already built the cabinet actually. :thumbsup:

I will do as you say, it makes sense and I am definitely less likely to screw it up. This island is shaped so that it will have 3 openings and require 6 doors. I had originally thought I could get away with doing 4 doors but don't think it will look good. Surely the last of the 6 will look the best too.. lol

Thanks guys. I am going to order hinges and drawer slides today. 

Evan


----------

